# Ball bearings



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

To find 8 mm Steel balls... Which ball bearing must I open? 
I have a lot of friends that work with cars. So I can have old ball bearings ... My goal is to have a lot of 8 mm balls because it is, at least, the best combination with my SPS

Inviato dal mio M-PP2S500B utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

I suggest you do a google search for that data good luck !


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

I like free stuff.. but the bearings I've gotten into were kind of a hassle to open.. maybe I didn't have the proper tools or bearings for that matter


----------



## Timpa (Dec 26, 2014)

I unpacked a lot of bearings.

- Put the supports under the outer ring.

- Put the on the inner ring of the second ring.

- Throw on top of the large weight.

(Upholster the package, otherwise escape into the ball bearings.)


----------

